# Scroll saw comfort knobs



## Rayne

Nice. Do you have a link? Comfort Knobs doesn't bode well in a good search. I have a few that could use a good knurled knob treatment.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Send an email to [email protected] he will give the information.


----------



## jimintx

Interesting item -they look nice. 
How did you even know these existed? 
On what brand(s) of scroll saws are they useful?


----------



## Woodmaster1

Steve Good's blog is where I saw them. They fit Delta 40-690, 40-694, Dewalt 788, Excalibur scroll saws. There may be others but that are the ones I know of.


----------



## JRsgarage

i remember seeing these year or so ago but dismissed it thinking it would affect the balance. i will have to reconsider..thanks for the review and reminder


----------



## Triumph1

Did you order the large or small knobs? After talking to Marcus he stated they come in two sizes.


----------



## Woodmaster1

I ordered a small and a large but due to a hospitalization of the person that makes them I gave him the ok for two small ones. The small ones worked out and I was glad it worked out that way. It takes les than ten minutes to trim the original knob to fit.


----------



## Triumph1

Thanks Woosmaster1. I talked to Marcus yesterday and ordered 2 small ones for the same reason. What a nice guy.


----------

